# bantams feet



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

This is Delyla, I'm new to chicken keeping ( 3 weeks ) and was just wondering how to look after her fluffy feet ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Like you would any other breed. If she is in a pen, give her bedding. If she free ranged then nature takes it own course. The feathers will get dirty, there is no way around it. If you plan to show you will want to put her in a pen with bedding that is frequently cleaned and bathe her a few days before the show and use a soft tooth brush to clean the leg feathers.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for that I'm not showing her they just seem to get a bit clogged up and look messy, I was removing the clumps but just wondering how to make them look pretty lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit more info needed. There shouldn't be clumps unless there was a lot of digging in damp ground. 

If they have deep, dry bedding clumps should not be an issue.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

It has been raining loads , like I say I've only had her 3 week so wanted to know how to look after them before they got too much to handle, they don't seem to be bothering her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can put her in a shallow pan of soapy water. It should soften what's stuck to the foot feathers so you can remove them. Now if its droppings stuck to the feathers it might take a bit more work.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you much appreciated they haven't got too bad but like to know in advance ( once a girl guide always a girl guide)


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've often wondered the same thing...how does one keep those feathered feet from looking like old rags after awhile? I know if the bird is on free range and has deep litter in the coop and run it would be easier, but not everyone does that and I can't imagine having to wash chicken feet forever.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never worried about it. If they wanted to go slopping in the mud, so be it. Actually being in the mud seemed to do more good than harm. But just like their body feathers they do break or get worn looking. Then the molt happens and out pops that stunning bird with the heavy foot feathers.

The biggest challenge with these guys are scaly leg mites. The feathers on their feet and legs makes it very hard to kill them off. I've found Ivermectin is the best way to go. It will kill the mites there too. Which reminds me, its time to treat them again.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I used castor oil on the little Mr. Silkie Pants I got in that load of cheap meat roos awhile back.  Good for hair and feather growth anyway and it's death on scale mites, but all natural, so a bonus. I didn't keep him long enough to see how it would have worked out in the long run, but he seemed to get immediate relief and the scales were looking better by the next day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With those leg feathers it ends up being a huge mess. Stuff sticks, they get it every where. And its so hard, unless you soak them in a tub, to get the oil up in the scales because of the feathers. Trying to go in the opposite direction of the feather growth and having more than one bird to treat was rough. 

Over the years I tried a lot of things and the results were not fully satisfactory. Then my vet mentioned that the Ivermectin would work very well on the leg mites too. She was right. I tried for years to get King completely clear with no success. A couple of treatments with the Ivermectin and he looked like a new bird.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

I've got lots to look forward to then  
Do you have to treat them for scaly leg mites every so often ? Is it just older birds that get infected Delyla is pol so still young should I be worried about them yet ? Are they more likely to get mites in the winter or summer ? 
Sorry for all the questions, but I like to have a little knowledge of things before I need to


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite frankly, the only time I've seen scaly leg mites was on the males. The older the more prone they seem to be to get them but I have found them on my d'Uccle male when he was just over a year old. Why that is I have no clue. 

Since I have all feather legs its hard to know they're there until you see the scales lifted. 

Didn't you say you live in GB? If so, Ivermectin may not work for you. You'll have to talk to your vet for an alternative. I read several years ago that Ivermectin was so over used there that it no longer works.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

Funny that you and Bee have only had trouble with males - maybe I don't need to be too worried, but now I know about it can keep a regular check on my girlies legs.
Yeah I'm in the UK I've heard of Ivomec presume its the same, also been reading what treatments others have used including vicks vapour rub and wd40 both of which I thought was bizarre !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The issue is the feathers on the legs. I've tried soaking my boys in a mixture of water and permectrin. Filling a small container with oil but those feathers prevent the oil from doing what its supposed to. I've tried spraying the legs up in to the feathers, again the feathers prevent good penetration.

I suppose its only fair that the boys should have some weakness physically some where. The girls have that whole egg laying thing going on which can be hard on them.

Yes, Ivomec and Ivermectrin are the same thing. Its probably been four years since I read the report that it no longer works over there. Which can be scary since its probably only a matter of time before it loses its effectiveness over here.


----------

